# Finished up a few today



## Razor Blade (Dec 10, 2016)

Just a few finished up this weekend.Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice ...like the last one.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 11, 2016)

Love em. I've skinned thousands of deer and your skinner is a very well thought out design...practical and useful. Workmanship ain't too shabby either! 

Great job as usual.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks Hank, and Dan.

Dan , let me know when your ready to make the knives we talked about sir.


----------



## onedude (Dec 11, 2016)

great job scott. what kind of antler is that?
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking good Scott - nice  leather work too!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 11, 2016)

Great looking knives Scott !!  Really like that skinner!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks guys. Doug, it should be stag


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 12, 2016)

Very clean looking.  No pins?


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 12, 2016)

No pins in these.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 12, 2016)

nice work..


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice Scottie, can't even see the forge marks......


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice un's Scottie, can't even see the hammer marks....


----------



## tsharp (Dec 12, 2016)

Great Job! I love the last one.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 12, 2016)

I am good that way Carl. Almost as if i didnt even hit it with  a hammmer


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking good Scott, the orange really pops.


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 13, 2016)

Look great as usual.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## onedude (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks good Scott. Is stag from a certain kind of deer or from any deer.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 13, 2016)

The 2 darker colored knives are sambar stag, the whiter colored one is a white tailed deer horn from here.


----------



## onedude (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Scott, It looks really good.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen


----------

